
Better to stay away from Bitcoin - read_only
https://www.dailysabah.com/feature/2017/12/21/better-to-stay-away-from-bitcoin
======
onion-soup
2011: Better to stay away from Bitcoin

2012: Better to stay away from Bitcoin

2013: Better to stay away from Bitcoin

2014: Better to stay away from Bitcoin

2015: Better to stay away from Bitcoin

2016: Better to stay away from Bitcoin

2017: Better to stay away from Bitcoin

2018: Better to stay away from Bitcoin

2019: Uhh well..

------
dna_polymerase
"I didn't invest in Bitcoin back in X, so it's shit for reason Y"

Yeah, we know it has its weaknesses but that doesn't mean Bitcoin is bad in
its entirety and you should stay away.

------
craftyguy
I wish -coin and crypto- articles/posts would stay away from HN.

~~~
grzm
Submit and upvote other, better articles and flag those you think are
inappropriate. Help make HN the place you want it to be.

~~~
craftyguy
I am but one person and, despite me doing everything you suggest (well except
submit, because others always beat me to the punch there), it's a massive
uphill battle. This place is slowly turning into reddit, where folks upvote
buzzwordy article titles and move on to upvote the next.

~~~
grzm
If you're not willing to help make it better, comments like the one you posted
just make it worse by adding unhelpful noise, as is this one. The "place is
slowly turning into reddit" trope is old and likewise does nothing to make
things better. Yes, it does take effort: most good things do. It's much easier
to vandalize than to construct. Please help, not hinder.

~~~
craftyguy
You clearly read (or retained) only the parts of my comment that you wanted
to. Read it again.

~~~
grzm
You're right that I neglected to comment on the fact that you say you do
everything but submit articles, and I should have pointed that out. Thank you
for doing that! I instead focussed on additional ways to make HN better. It's
both how one contributes and how one doesn't. I hope you take this in the
spirit it's intended. Your initial comment indicates you want HN to be better.
These are strategies to do so.

~~~
craftyguy
Totally appreciate the reminder that the "power is in my hands" to help make
HN better. I flag so much crap, low-effort, buzzwordy articles I come across
on HN that I'm surprised the mods haven't revoked my ability to flag. One day
I hope to discover new content that someone else didn't already post, so I can
submit it here!

------
airbreather
Too many inaccuracies in this article to be believable.

Yes, POW is a problem but reading this article I doubt the author ever
designed mining hardware, description of sha256 is wrong for one, whole thing
smells.

~~~
read_only
I'm pretty sure the author understands sha256:
[https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=pd-
IjLcAAAAJ](https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=pd-IjLcAAAAJ)

~~~
mrunkel
Shh. airbreather has money in bitcoin. Don't confuse him/her with facts. :)

~~~
airbreather
Actually I am betting against bitcoin as I only hold alts, and I only hold
small amounts of POW coins because I believe the concept is not sustainable
and the fixed block solve time brings certain kinds of scalability issues.

I like the look of Universa currently to try and address a lot of the POW
issues and also the hard fork and Kitties type problems from full
decentralisation.

